# pork loin marinade?



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone have a good marinade for pork loin that will be grilled and then served with a caramelized sweet onion sauce? One of our guests is allergic to soy, so we can't use our usual marinade that includes soy sauce.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I do a whiskey marinade that sounds like it would go great with the pork and onions. I don't have the recipe in front of me, but contains Jim Beam, brown sugar, whole grain mustard (I use creole mustard), worchestershire, tabasco, garlic powder, green onion, black pepper, and water. Since I marinate the pork overnight or longer I don't like to add salt to it, but season it well when grilling it.


----------



## geese4u (Apr 29, 2008)

Not a marinade idea, but a warning re.. pork. There are a few brands of pork that are already injected/infused with a salty brine look for labeling on packages that say something like "Tender and Juicy". These cuts of pork will end up over salted if you are not careful when preparing them to be cooked. I try to stay away from them, and only buy packages labeled "Fresh Pork", or pork from a butcher that knows where his meat has come from.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a little something I threw together a few years ago. One or two people liked it ... it was posted in this forum a few weeks ago.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...nade-pork.html


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Is it a whole loin roast or already sliced? As geese4u mentioned, check the labels, if any, carefully. By law, pork producers are able to sell you a couple ounces of salt water per pound of pork at pork prices. Boneless pork loins tend to be fairly lean and can indeed benefit from a brine of some sort, helping them to keep from getting too dry. I prefer to do it myself, though, rather than have it done for me with unknown quantities and ingredients.

When cooking large pieces of 'guaranteed tender' or 'Moist and Juicy' or however labeled pork products like ribs or butts or loins in a low and slow fashion the meat can turn out fairly hammy. It isn't as much of an issue with smaller cuts like slices of loin grilled quickly over higher heat. I have, however on occasion done a quick cure of some chops with the intention to make them turn out ham like, but that's a different topic.

As for a marinade, I often use some basic store-bought bottle of Italian dressing then gussy it up with a good dose of granulated garlic, maybe onion powder, some red pepper flakes and perhaps a splash of balsamic to perk it up as well.

mjb.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks all. These loins have not been brined, but it's good to know that I should watch out for that.
And a big thank you to Pete and Shel! Those both sound wonderful. We'll be trying them even without our soy-shy guest. Pete, I figure I can guess at the amounts, but the water kind of throws me. So if you run across the recipe, could you please post it?


----------

